# Lazy, easy, quick coffee



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello!

Looking to simplify my coffee and venture into brewed - is they're a quick easy way to reliably make good coffee?

I don't want to have to wait a half hour or swirl a kettle around delicately for a few minutes!

Please help. I'm considering the Brazen but even that has room for error! I need simplicity: coffee for idiots.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeropress is your friend. Cheap, quick, repeatable and high quality.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I've defaulted to french press for that very reason ... consistently good cup.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Aeropress is your friend. Cheap, quick, repeatable and high quality.


Thanks although I found that a bit messy and faffy before. What grind do you use in that - coarser than Espresso I guess? I'm willing to revisit it though!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ibrik (stainless or enamel). Don't like foam/silt? Skim the surface of the pot & pour through a Chemex paper in a v60 to filter (start high on the filter wall, working to the middle, to lessen clogging of the filter).

A rounded, or heaped desert spoon of coffee per 100g of brew water.

It's the most consistent & can be quick (I find it best not to rush though, 5-10min?). But to be honest any manual method requires a bit of care, this is probably simplest after capsules.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Thanks although I found that a bit messy and faffy before. What grind do you use in that - coarser than Espresso I guess? I'm willing to revisit it though!


Yeah, much coarser. I use a Hausgrind on about 1.8, coarser than salt but finer that FP. That said, it's very forgiving.

Try using the inverted method, I find it a very clean way of making coffee. The puck pops out in one, quick rinse under the tap and ready for the next one.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Ibrik (stainless or enamel). Don't like foam/silt? Skim the surface of the pot & pour through a Chemex paper in a v60 to filter (start high on the filter wall, working to the middle, to lessen clogging of the filter).
> 
> A rounded, or heaped desert spoon of coffee per 100g of brew water.
> 
> It's the most consistent & can be quick (I find it best not to rush though, 5-10min?). But to be honest any manual method requires a bit of care, this is probably simplest after capsules.


Thanks but this is way more faff than I can be doing with!

At the moment I can rustle up an espresso based drink in 1-2 mins and that's what I'm looking for really - speed!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Yeah, much coarser. I use a Hausgrind on about 1.8, coarser than salt but finer that FP. That said, it's very forgiving.
> 
> Try using the inverted method, I find it a very clean way of making coffee. The puck pops out in one, quick rinse under the tap and ready for the next one.


And do you find you're getting a really good strong coffee with plenty of flavour? Can you taste/get the flavours on the tasting notes from the coffee easily using this method?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

jonc said:


> .........At the moment I can rustle up an espresso based drink in 1-2 mins and that's what I'm looking for really - speed!


faster than 60secs ...! takes me longer than that to find the sugar and a cup.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jonc said:


> I need simplicity: coffee for idiots.
> 
> Jon


Nespresso? I can't stand the stuff, I find it repulsive and vile. However... It is simple, quick, reproducible, consistent and anyone can do it. Moreover, some people can even drink it and even enjoy it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> Thanks but this is way more faff than I can be doing with!
> 
> At the moment I can rustle up an espresso based drink in 1-2 mins and that's what I'm looking for really - speed!


Then Aeropress is your last, best hope.

Espresso brews so quick is because it is a pressurised method, any method that relies solely on gravity will take longer (maybe tiny, tiny V60s, but then you'll need a pouring kettle & some technique, weighing etc), as will any method that just sits & steeps.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

pessutojr said:


> Nespresso? I can't stand the stuff, I find it repulsive and vile. However... It is simple, quick, reproducible, consistent and anyone can do it. Moreover, some people can even drink it and even enjoy it.


Nah. Thanks - but nah. I've had this sort of thing and it's really not my bag.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

yardbent said:


> faster than 60secs ...! takes me longer than that to find the sugar and a cup.....


No not looking for faster but similar and just as simple.

Reason for looking at brewed is to more consistently get really good coffee - have some really good espresso but also some not great espresso here!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> And do you find you're getting a really good strong coffee with plenty of flavour? Can you taste/get the flavours on the tasting notes from the coffee easily using this method?


It makes a surprisingly good cup IMHO. You do get the tasting notes (not the same complexity of taste as a Chemex) but for a faff free quick cup it's my go-to method. It's worth waiting for it to cool a little to help pick out flavours.

Hands down better than French press.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> It makes a surprisingly good cup IMHO. You do get the tasting notes (not the same complexity of taste as a Chemex) but for a faff free quick cup it's my go-to method.
> 
> Hands down better than French press.


Ok thanks. So I need an Aeropress and probably a hand grinder? I've got a porlex and an old hario somewhere - but they are big work!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Try the Hario - should give you OK results (I use one at work)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure I've the patience. Terrible isn't it!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hario Cafeor Hario Cafeor Hario Cafeor...! Did I mention the Hario Cafeor?

No but seriously, I use mine every day, so much quicker than Chemex, not as clean as it's mesh not paper but the mesh is finer than french press's I've used so "cleaner" than FP - the best of both worlds for me.

No paper to deal with, pours straight into cup, quick quick, tasty tasty, cheap cheap.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Hario Cafeor Hario Cafeor Hario Cafeor...! Did I mention the Hario Cafeor?


Doesn't this require gentle pouring from a kettle? (And patience)


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

jonc said:


> Doesn't this require gentle pouring from a kettle? (And patience)


oops edited my comment before you replied, you were really quick! No, I don't own a pouring kettle and honestly think it's more forgiving than paper methods. Just my view.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

YerbaMate170 said:


> oops edited my comment before you replied, you were really quick! No, I don't own a pouring kettle and honestly think it's more forgiving than paper methods. Just my view.


Ok thanks. Yes I've just ordered some new beans and want to make sure I get the best from them - hence my keenness!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing simpler than a Clever Coffee Dripper and good coffee


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes Row said:


> Nothing simpler than a Clever Coffee Dripper and good coffee


I've got one but it's a half hour wait. 30 minutes of waiting for coffee. Not sure how anyone can do that!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jonc said:


> I've got one but it's a half hour wait. 30 minutes of waiting for coffee. Not sure how anyone can do that!


Really, half an hour? I've never waited more than 6 or 7 mins


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes Row said:


> Really, half an hour? I've never waited more than 6 or 7 mins


I think that's what @MWJB recommended: about a half hour.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

jonc said:


> I think that's what @MWJB recommended: about a half hour.


5-6 mins, including the drain time, is plenty - I use a cupping grind. It's difficult to beat the clever for fuss free coffee.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe the American Press will be the answer for you but it's relatively expensive IMO. It's crowd funding at the minute tho so it's not the immediate answer.

Clever coffee dripper, I usually let it steep for a couple of minutes and then draw down might be a couple more.

You can do long steeps with it but don't have to. When you do a long one you know you don't have to help it in anyway right? You can just go about your business and it'll go about it's business


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> I think that's what @MWJB recommended: about a half hour.


Usually 35min plus draw down for maximum sweetness, but only at times when you have 35min to spare, you can make different cups quicker, just like you can with the Aeropress. If I was in a rush I'd drip brew with the Clever & a V60 paper. Getting tasty Clever brews down to a couple of minutes might be a challenge, but the easy clean up is a big plus.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Just buy better stuff.

Get an an espresso machine that stays on all day get a 75mm grinder

5 seconds to grind beans

10 seconds to tamp and polish and bang and tamp etc

30 seconds to pull shot

2 seconds to bang puck out

2 seconds to wipe PF and put back

at the end of the day, clean your machine

ok so it's not as quick as the 27 nespresso machine ... But it works

want a latte ... Steam the milk when the shot is pouring do add 30 more seconds


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Doah ... Just re read ... You said brewed ... Ignore me .... Buy an aeropress


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

And he's already got a 75mm grinder, needs to try 83 now ;-)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

or go bi-grinder

its quicker pouring a single than a double .... so get a 2 group and another grinder (probably best you stick to the same size and make to avoid a bottle neck in your process) ... and grind and pull 2 singles at the same time


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Have not read any of the posts in this thread yet. Didn't want to get off track stupid easy.

I have a water cooler (Kelvinator) has hot side with set to perfect tea setting. (was at an additional premium, my mom likes tea).

so Bodum french press

coarse grind grounds, throw in bottom of press

Swirl water in under cooler while depressing lever with said press

wait my extra steep time

scrape off top top grounds & scum

press

pour off top silt

pour in beverage container

clean out press in trash, while hot- no mess

wash press

drink hot cooled beverage

rinse repeat until no more caffeine can be consumed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or accept that good coffee perhaps takes longer than2 minutes to make ( unless you believe the hype of the barista in a can marketing )

I actually enjoy making brewed coffee but hey - I am an odd one

All coffee ( with the exception of espresso based ) tastes better at room temp - so no matter how quick it is your still waiting for it to cool down


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or accept that good coffee perhaps takes longer than2 minutes to make ( unless you believe the hype of the barista in a can marketing )
> 
> I actually enjoy making brewed coffee but hey - I am an odd one
> 
> All coffee ( with the exception of espresso based ) tastes better at room temp - so no matter how quick it is your still waiting for it to cool down


Is that an easy button your avatar getting ready to whack?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

h1udd said:


> Just buy better stuff.
> 
> Get an an espresso machine that stays on all day get a 75mm grinder
> 
> ...


I have a 75e and a Giotto - but getting excellent espresso consistently shot-in, shot-out is still is a challenge; I want something more easily reproducible for the more expensive beans.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK folks - I'm going to revisit the clever - thanks for all input - I'll see how I go with this!

Next stop - back to the aeropress I think!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you want consistency think about the Brazen. You've still got to pay attention to detail to get a good brew (like any other method) and it will take the same overall time as any manual pour over. But it automates the extraction. Once you've got it set up how you like it you don't need to change much - probably just tweaking the grind for a particular bean or a larger/smaller volume.

In my opinion it shows the bean warts and all. Good beans through the Brazen taste exceptional (so you don't need to worry about wasting expensive beans).

My favourite type of brews are 20min + Bonavita (similar to Clever but better!IMO) and for anything "quick" i'll use the Brazen.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> Have not read any of the posts in this thread yet. Didn't want to get off track stupid easy.
> 
> I have a water cooler (Kelvinator) has hot side with set to perfect tea setting. (was at an additional premium, my mom likes tea).
> 
> ...


If you do no one plunge fp method it would be even easier. And taste better too I'd wager.


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

I get decent cups out of the AP when I'm in a rush using this method:

https://timwendelboe.no/accessories/aeropress-coffee-maker

It's less than 2 minutes in the brewer and no faff. All the agitation causes issues with consistency, but that's life. I've not had any issues with it.

But if you want to brew a fancy coffee and extract all it has to offer, why the rush?


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

How about the Espro press? Same hassle as a French Press for making coffee but less fines and silt left allowing you to pick out the flavours more. This is not from personal experience though but I do have one of the travel presses on its way. The full size presses are a lot more than a french press though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

nufc1 said:


> How about the Espro press? Same hassle as a French Press for making coffee but less fines and silt left allowing you to pick out the flavours more. This is not from personal experience though but I do have one of the travel presses on its way. The full size presses are a lot more than a french press though.


The Espro press is great for a low faff brew with good clarity (for a FP), you have to be much more careful with a regular pot, but the oils also obsure the flavours & they pass straight through any non-paper filter (skim/pour off the surface layer of any FP before decanting), the Espro isn't any faster to brew than a similar regular press & they recommend scrubbing the fine mesh with a toothbrush to clean it.


----------



## habbi (Dec 13, 2015)

How much faff is an Aeropress? Thinking of buying one for work, but don't have a sink in the office, so would have to traipse downstairs if it's messy...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

You need some way to rinse it at the very least so a sink is a necessity I would think.


----------



## habbi (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmm. Will have to think about this. I guess any coffee maker in this situation is messy, potentially. Currently use french press, which at least is not messy to transport to the sink. Thanks for replying.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Most pour overs are fairly easy to clean? Clever Dripper, Kalita Wave, Hario V60, whatever...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

habbi said:


> Hmm. Will have to think about this. I guess any coffee maker in this situation is messy, potentially. Currently use french press, which at least is not messy to transport to the sink. Thanks for replying.


I wouldn't say aeropress is messier to transport to the sink. Turn it upside down and I've never noticed drips, granted I don't really walk around with it tho


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would use a ccd for work .. If you have a hot water dispenser on your floor and no sink it's ideal ... Grinds are contained in the filter paper and can go straight in the bin ... And any hot water dispenser has its own drip tray thing a ccd can easily be rinsed grind free into that


----------



## Mrsifter (Dec 26, 2015)

French press is quickest and easiest.

Personally prefer a V60 as it's a cleaner cup.


----------

